# Pic of my 09 CAAD 9 in white



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

I heard a lot of people comment on this frame so I thought I would post pictures of my just-built 2009 white CAAD 9 with matching white fork. I have dura ace 7800 with my training wheels that are DT Swiss front and velocity white rim in back with a powertap rear hub. I will probably change the seat to a white saddle, but for now it's staying black.

I think it looks great and, as probably most of you know, it's a great riding frame. I love that it's a fraction of the cost of, say, a cervelo R3 a frame I'd love, but just can't justify.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

man, that is a really hot bike.... ever since i spotted the white scheme, i've wanted it.... bad! the color-coded fork is icing on the cake at that price....

i notice the DA, but also heaps of non-C parts.... did you get you hands on a frameset or did you buy the 105 version and part it out?

really nice photos too!


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

wankski said:


> man, that is a really hot bike.... ever since i spotted the white scheme, i've wanted it.... bad! the color-coded fork is icing on the cake at that price....
> 
> i notice the DA, but also heaps of non-C parts.... did you get you hands on a frameset or did you buy the 105 version and part it out?
> 
> really nice photos too!


Thanks. I got the frame and then put on most of my old parts though some of them are closeout 7800 dura ace. I actually could have gotten that same frame for $300 less, but in my team colors. I gotta be honest, I don't like team color bikes and the white with red was just so nice. I'll switch out the seat to a white saddle at some point and I need a longer stem so I might get the white ritchey, but yea, it's a great looking frame, rides well and is a steal even at retail. In my mind dales should always come in white, red and black with matching forks. They are always such classic bikes.

I go for the maiden ride tomorrow. I did actually go from a 63cm to a 60cm as the top tube is only 1cm shorter and I was ridding a 120mm on my old dale, so, we'll see, but I rode a 60cm in 1995 and had no issues.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

damn! i didn't know they were selling framesets already ! can i ask where u got it from? and approx retail?

i am waiting on this frame.... tho the Aus Dollar dived after being near parity with the USD.... dealers here speculate at least $1,500 for the frameset!? but don't know when... most don't even wanna talk about it, unless u are gunna buy the bike....


----------



## LD001 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great bike, love the colours. I did the same thing: had a 63, with 12cm stem and no spacers, now a 60 with 13 cm stem and 2 cm spacers. The cornering of the 60 is much better. By the way I also owned a 63 Cannondale in 1992/93. It had a different geometry with a 1cm shorter toptube.


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful bike. Will definitely look sharper with a white saddle. Any idea on total weight as is ? Let us know how she rides.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks great! White bikes are always classy looking. Yea, a white saddle will definitely add to the cool look, especailly if you are gonna run the white bar tape. Oh, here's a tip for the white tape- Westley's whitewall cleaner. It get's filthy whitewall and white letters squeaky clean, it'll do the same for your tape. Just make sure you rinse any overspray off the rest of the bike, and you hands! The stuff is strong!


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

LD001 said:


> Great bike, love the colours. I did the same thing: had a 63, with 12cm stem and no spacers, now a 60 with 13 cm stem and 2 cm spacers. The cornering of the 60 is much better. By the way I also owned a 63 Cannondale in 1992/93. It had a different geometry with a 1cm shorter toptube.


Thanks. Yea it's funny that Dale does that, and I did try a 60cm a few years back and thought it was a little small, but then it didn't have a longer stem. I think it should be fine, the guy who built it measured it all out and even with the 120m stem the setback in the saddle, which he insured properly goes over the BB, the top tube length is the same.

I know so many people, by the way, who started with a dale, rode a bunch of other bikes and then came back. They can not be beat for the price and warrenty.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

TheDarkAce said:


> Beautiful bike. Will definitely look sharper with a white saddle. Any idea on total weight as is ? Let us know how she rides.


Thanks. I don't know the weight, but I'm not one to really try to get the weight down either. It has an ultegra cassette, for example, that's probably 20 grams heavier than dura ace, but it lasts a lot longer. The rear wheel is powertap so that's no light, but I have Mavic wheels I race on and I will put those on and weigh it and let you know.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

First off I want to tell you how great your bike looks....:thumbsup: 

Have a question for you if you have a sec? Looking for my first higher end road bike and kind of have it narrowed down to the Cannondale Caad 9 and Synapse. Did you ever compair the two side by side or test ride them back to back? 

I really like the look and paint jobs of the Caad 9 this year but am a little afraid to pull the trigger since all I hear is the Caad 9 has a much more aggressive riding position. Now I don't really mind being forward (I owned several sport motorcyles in the past) but am not really looking to be folded in half either. I am looking for a bike and gives me a sport performance with all day (or close to it) comfort.

Thanks for you time
Joe


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

The CAAD9 won't bend you in half if you don't want it to. I ride a 58cm, but I have so little seatpost showing that I had to take the stem all the way down to the topcap to get ANY saddle to bar drop. I got a Thomson 0* setback and a specialized toupe that lets me run just a tad more seatpost (aesthetic only, center of BB to top of seat is still the same). But I tell you all that to show you that it all depends on how you fit on the bike. The Synapse has an added (removeable) extension on the headtube if I remember right, which makes them more upright, but when I did my initial fit on my CAAD, I felt like I was almost sitting up. Find someone that will take the time to do a proper fitting and they'll fit you to how you're comfortablt.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

slim0861 said:


> The CAAD9 won't bend you in half if you don't want it to. I ride a 58cm, but I have so little seatpost showing that I had to take the stem all the way down to the topcap to get ANY saddle to bar drop. I got a Thomson 0* setback and a specialized toupe that lets me run just a tad more seatpost (aesthetic only, center of BB to top of seat is still the same). But I tell you all that to show you that it all depends on how you fit on the bike. The Synapse has an added (removeable) extension on the headtube if I remember right, which makes them more upright, but when I did my initial fit on my CAAD, I felt like I was almost sitting up. Find someone that will take the time to do a proper fitting and they'll fit you to how you're comfortablt.


thanks for the info....


----------



## rizz (Aug 8, 2007)

velomonkey said:


> Thanks. I don't know the weight, but I'm not one to really try to get the weight down either. It has an ultegra cassette, for example, that's probably 20 grams heavier than dura ace, but it lasts a lot longer. The rear wheel is powertap so that's no light, but I have Mavic wheels I race on and I will put those on and weigh it and let you know.


Mine is in the 17s and I'll be his is about the same.


----------

